
Mandriva is for sale - jacquesm
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&sl=fr&tl=en&u=http://www.mandrivalinux-online.org/news/news-0-87%2Bmandriva-est-a-vendre.php&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhjK983uc76xxOCwd2VJLWowhgUl8w
======
jacquesm
I couldn't find a reliable English language source, hence the translation.

Original link:

[http://www.mandrivalinux-
online.org/news/news-0-87%2Bmandriv...](http://www.mandrivalinux-
online.org/news/news-0-87%2Bmandriva-est-a-vendre.php)

For those that read French.

